
The Founder of Panera Bread Explains the Economic Forces That Led to Trump - raleighm
https://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-founder-of-panera-bread-explains-the-economic-forces-that-led-to-trump
======
sytelus
Panera had interesting CEO.

 _Shaich partly blames activist hedge funds, many of which buy shares in
companies with the aim of pushing their management to make decisions that
drive their stock prices up within a few months. According to Shaich, this
makes it more difficult to invest in long-term projects, and create
sustainable jobs.

Panera had its own encounters with activist investors. In 2007, the Shamrock
Activist Value Fund bought a stake in the company, and, in 2015, Luxor Capital
did the same thing. “I had activists twice—I almost lost this company,” Shaich
told me._

------
chrisbennet
I thought this was a neat idea (below). Imagine if _investors_ had voting
privileges but _speculators_ didnt’t.

 _”Tech titans including Reid Hoffman and Marc Andreessen have financially
backed the creation of a new investment framework called the Long-Term Stock
Exchange, which would give shareholders greater influence over a company the
longer they hold shares.”_

------
flatfilefan
Nice informative article but has only one sketchy paragraph on Trump. Almost
as if the editors didn’t want to talk about it.

